
Yarn package manager now has its own /search - vvoyer
http://yarnpkg.com/search
======
vvoyer
Author here, ask me anything on how this is built.

We replicate via pouchdb the npm registry to an Algolia index then we build
the frontend on top of it.

The index is kept up to date live via CouchDB changes.

[https://github.com/algolia/npm-search](https://github.com/algolia/npm-search)

[https://community.algolia.com/instantsearch.js/](https://community.algolia.com/instantsearch.js/)

